# قصة خادمة مراهقة ! ممنوع الدخول أقل من سن 14 سنة



## nana25 (2 يوليو 2007)

*قصة خادمه مراهقه ...... *_:smil16:_​ 






_هذا قصة واحد من الشباب الله وهبه بجمال مش طبيعي << اجل صناعي _​ 

_وعندهم شغالة مراهقة _​



_ويوم من الايام حبته شغالتهم حب غير طبييعي _​



_صارت تخدمه بيدينها وبرجليها _​


_والولد هذا لاحظ معاملة الشغالة له وكنها تبغي منه شي _​


_المهم _​


_بيوم من الايام الولد صار مريض _
_ودوه اهله للمستشفى فحوصات وكذا وقالوا لازم يتخمد ( يترقد ) _
_:941hf:_​


_لما سمعت الشغالة ان الولد بيترقد بالمستشفى تجننت _​



_وجالها انهيار عصبي وتفكك اسري _​



_وكل يوم تقول لاهل الولد ابغي اروح معكم الزيارة وكل يوم يصرفونها _​



_والمشكلة الاهل مايدرون ان الشغالة تحب ولدهم _​



_المهم الشغالة هذه جازفت بحياتها في سبيل انها تشوف حبيبها الولد _
​


_وطلعت بالشارع العام وخذت تاشيره وراحت المستشفى _​



_وصلت الشغالة للمستشفى وافترت بالمستشفى الين ماافتر راسها _​



_ومن طابق لطابق تفتر على الغرف كلها _​



_الا شوي شافت الولد وهو نايم بغرفته وهادي _​


_المهم الشغاله لما حست انها ماتقدر تشوفه بعد كذا _​



_قررت انها تذبح الولد وتنتحر بعد كذا _
_:budo:_​


_وش سوت الشغاله الهبله ؟ _​



_راحت اقرب محطة بنزين وعبت جركل بنزين _​



_ورجعت للمستشفى الا الولد للحين نايم _​



_المهم _
_الشغالة فكت المغذي وحطت البنزين بدال ( مكان ) المغذي ! (أويييييي ) _​



_وفي اللحظة هذه قام الولد فجأة يناظر ويبحلق عيونه بالشغالة _
​


_الا وشم ريحة بنزين وشاف الشغالة _​


_قد قضت من تبديل البنزين بالمغذي _​



_الولد لحظتها قام يصارخ على الشغالة والشغالة ( حطت رجلها ) وهربت _​



_الا الولد فز ( قام ) يركض وراها يلاحقها _​



_فيلم بوليسي مو قصة حب _
_:bud:_​


_الا وفجأة الولد مادري وش صارله ووقف بمكانه وماقدر يلحق الشغالة _​







_بس ليش وقف _
_؟ _​









































































_خلص البنزين _
_:heat:_​


_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_​







_تعيشون وتاكلون غيرها يا حلوين _​



_:yahoo:_​


----------



## Ramzi (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قصة خادمة مراهقة ! ممنوع الدخول أقل من سن 14 سنة*

الحق مش عليكي يا nana25 :t32:
الحق على الي بقرالك اشي !!!!!:smil12:


بس برضو حلوة​


----------



## crazy_girl (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قصة خادمة مراهقة ! ممنوع الدخول أقل من سن 14 سنة*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة يانانا شريكتى فى الاجرام والمقالب والخدع
هههههههههههههههههه يعنى مش لوحدى
مبروووووووووووووووووووووك لدخولك معانا عضوية الفشل هههههههههههههههه
بس خلي بالك من الاعداء
وجميلة مووووووت القصة


----------



## nana25 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قصة خادمة مراهقة ! ممنوع الدخول أقل من سن 14 سنة*



Ramzi قال:


> الحق مش عليكي يا nana25 :t32:​
> 
> الحق على الي بقرالك اشي !!!!!:smil12:​
> 
> ...


 


كفاية انك قولت انها حلوه أنا مش عايزه اكتر من كده​ 
:t37:​ 
مرسى ليك​


----------



## nana25 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قصة خادمة مراهقة ! ممنوع الدخول أقل من سن 14 سنة*



crazy_girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة يانانا شريكتى فى الاجرام والمقالب والخدع
> هههههههههههههههههه يعنى مش لوحدى
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووك لدخولك معانا عضوية الفشل هههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

أنا اتشرف انى اكون شريكتك فى الأجرام والمقالب والخدع​ 
وانى اخذت عضوية الفشل وعقبال يا رب لما نكون زى البطلتين رانيا وسكينة ههههههههه​ 
30: 30: 30:​ 
وعن الاعداء لا تخافى يا اختى المجرمه​ 
انا وانت مجرمون بالفطرة هههههههههههههههه​ 
:1028yr:​


----------



## Ramzi (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قصة خادمة مراهقة ! ممنوع الدخول أقل من سن 14 سنة*

اهلا يا نانا

انا بمزح معك يا نانا
وبالعكس نكتك حلوة كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## nana25 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قصة خادمة مراهقة ! ممنوع الدخول أقل من سن 14 سنة*



Ramzi قال:


> اهلا يا نانا
> 
> انا بمزح معك يا نانا
> وبالعكس نكتك حلوة كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


 
أنا عارفه انك بتمزح علشان كده برضه انا بمزح يعنى بصره
هههههههههههههههههه

أهلا بيك يا رامزى ومستنية باقى مزاحك​


----------



## crazy_girl (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قصة خادمة مراهقة ! ممنوع الدخول أقل من سن 14 سنة*



nana25 قال:


> أنا اتشرف انى اكون شريكتك فى الأجرام والمقالب والخدع​
> وانى اخذت عضوية الفشل وعقبال يا رب لما نكون زى البطلتين رانيا وسكينة ههههههههه​
> 30: 30: 30:​
> وعن الاعداء لا تخافى يا اختى المجرمه​
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا وعلى ف كرة احب اعرفك اننا داخلين حروب شرسة
يعنى تستعدى انا دلوقت هادخل وبقلب جامد*


----------



## nana25 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قصة خادمة مراهقة ! ممنوع الدخول أقل من سن 14 سنة*



crazy_girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يلا وعلى ف كرة احب اعرفك اننا داخلين حروب شرسة*
> *يعنى تستعدى انا دلوقت هادخل وبقلب جامد*


 
طيب ادخلى وانا وراكى وابقى أدخلى برجلك الشمال علشان ربنا يوفقنا

بس اوعى تنسى الاسلحة الفتاكة بتاعتنا

:bomb::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## crazy_girl (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قصة خادمة مراهقة ! ممنوع الدخول أقل من سن 14 سنة*

هههههههههههههههههههه انا خايفة تنفجر قبل ماندخل 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قصة خادمة مراهقة ! ممنوع الدخول أقل من سن 14 سنة*



crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه انا خايفة تنفجر قبل ماندخل
> هههههههههههههههههه


 

متخفيش مش هتقدر تنفجر علشان هى خايفة مننا 

:11azy:​


----------



## nana25 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قصة خادمة مراهقة ! ممنوع الدخول أقل من سن 14 سنة*



crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه انا خايفة تنفجر قبل ماندخل
> هههههههههههههههههه


 

هى مش هتقدر تنفجر علشان بتخاف مننا

وغير كده انا عمللها عمل وحطاه فى الفتيلة

:vava:​


----------

